

Wufoo introduces integrated payments - pchristensen
http://wufoo.com/2009/10/08/say-hello-to-paypal-payments-pro-and-usa-epay/

======
vaksel
you also got a TC story: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/08/wufoo-launches-
integrat...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/08/wufoo-launches-integrated-
payments-feature-for-online-form-builder/)

